# Bad news from my son's doctor



## mimosa (Oct 5, 2009)

Two weeks ago, my son went in for his yearly MRI. Today, I was told that my son's brain tumor has returned in the same spot. He is going to have surgery very soon. Maybe even next week. I am feel numb. It's in God's hands. I really need your prayers. 


He is my one and only son. NO CHILD should have to go through this. 



Please go and hug your children. Love them even when they act like total brats at the store. Love them when don't want to eat their veggies. Love them even when they don't want to go to bed at night. Please just love them. Cook their favorite dinner tonight. Read their favorite stories at bedtime. From a mother with a broken heart.....PLease love your children!


----------



## buttbooger (Oct 5, 2009)

mimosa said:


> Two weeks ago, my son went in for his yearly MRI. Today, I was told that my son's brain tumor has returned in the same spot. He is going to have surgery very soon. Maybe even next week. I am feel numb. It's in God's hands. I really need your prayers.
> 
> 
> He is my one and only son. NO CHILD should have to go through this.
> ...



Your son will be in my prayers.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 5, 2009)

mimosa said:


> Two weeks ago, my son went in for his yearly MRI. Today, I was told that my son's brain tumor has returned in the same spot. He is going to have surgery very soon. Maybe even next week. I am feel numb. It's in God's hands. I really need your prayers.
> 
> 
> He is my one and only son. NO CHILD should have to go through this.
> ...



Best wishes and prayers for you and your son!!!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 5, 2009)

Mimosa, I will be thinking about your little guy...and for the best possible outcome.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 5, 2009)

*Thank you very much, guys. All of your support is greatly appreciated. Love you all. *


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 5, 2009)

mimosa said:


> Two weeks ago, my son went in for his yearly MRI. Today, I was told that my son's brain tumor has returned in the same spot. He is going to have surgery very soon. Maybe even next week. I am feel numb. It's in God's hands. I really need your prayers.
> 
> 
> He is my one and only son. NO CHILD should have to go through this.
> ...


So sorry to hear this Sweetie. You both will be in my prayers for a good outcome! *big hugs*


----------



## Seth Warren (Oct 5, 2009)

*hug*

Keep fighting.


----------



## Risible (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Mimosa. You and your son will be in my prayers.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 5, 2009)

*Thanks everyone. I was just told that my son will be having surgery next Wednesday in Colorado Springs. The doctor wants to get to the tumor ASAP. I am glad he is not waiting. But I am also scared. *


----------



## Esther (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that this is happening to your son. My baby brother had to go through many life-threatening heart surgeries so I know what it feels like to have a loved one with an illness that is compltely out of your hands.
Your son will be in my prayers.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 5, 2009)

((((Mimosa)))) you & your son will be in my prayers.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 5, 2009)

I am so sorry Mimosa! I really hope the surgery goes off without a hitch. It's good that he's getting regular check ups so it was caught before anything damaging happened. I know how scary it is having your baby go under the knife. I will certainly be thinking of you! I hope they get all of it so it wont return. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## natasfan (Oct 5, 2009)

im sad to read this
i know that he ll be very well, i know it
my prayer


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 5, 2009)

My sympathies, Mimosa. Good luck to you both *hugs*


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that the tumor has returned. My good thoughts and prayers for your son Mimi.


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 5, 2009)

mimosa said:


> Two weeks ago, my son went in for his yearly MRI. Today, I was told that my son's brain tumor has returned in the same spot. He is going to have surgery very soon. Maybe even next week. I am feel numb. It's in God's hands. I really need your prayers.
> 
> 
> He is my one and only son. NO CHILD should have to go through this.
> ...



Will do honey and you take care of yours as well as yourself. He's gonna need a strong mom to get through all of this.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 5, 2009)

Prayers that his surgery goes well. ((( Mimosa)))


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 5, 2009)

*big hugs*


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 5, 2009)

Let us all surround Mimosa and her son with our love and positive thoughts so that it carries them through the upcoming surgery and may they both feel secure and safe knowing we will be there in spirit.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 5, 2009)

SO sorry to hear this! Sending prayers and thoughts to you both.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that this is happening to you and to your sweet little boy. I'll say a prayer that his surgery goes well and that he comes through this with flying colors. I hope he can soon put this all behind him and get back to living the life a child should live, with a mom that I can tell loves him so very much. You'll both be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LinCanDo66 (Oct 5, 2009)

Reading this breaks my heart. I will pray for you, your son, and everyone who will provide him with care.


----------



## imfree (Oct 5, 2009)

I pray the Lord's healing mercy be with your son and you.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2009)

mimosa said:


> *Thanks everyone. I was just told that my son will be having surgery next Wednesday in Colorado Springs. The doctor wants to get to the tumor ASAP. I am glad he is not waiting. But I am also scared. *



I hope all goes well,Mimosa-we're all here for you if you need us. My best wishes to you and your son.


----------



## Isa (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that the tumor has returned and hope that all goes well next Wednesday.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 5, 2009)

mimosa said:


> Two weeks ago, my son went in for his yearly MRI. Today, I was told that my son's brain tumor has returned in the same spot. He is going to have surgery very soon. Maybe even next week. I am feel numb. It's in God's hands. I really need your prayers.
> 
> 
> He is my one and only son. NO CHILD should have to go through this.
> ...



Mimosa, I will light a candle for you and your son.


----------



## toni (Oct 5, 2009)

I am so sorry. No child should ever have to go through this. My heart is breaking for you guys. Please stay strong for him. I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers. *hugs*


----------



## Star Struck (Oct 6, 2009)

This is just a reminder that children are precious no matter how mad we get at them sometime. There's times where I can't stand my nephews/nieces but I know for a fact I would miss them if they were gone. I have no children so I don't know how you feel as a parent, but I can only imagine and you are both in my thoughts dear.


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 6, 2009)

Heartfelt sympathies and prayers to you both.
Rollhandler


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 6, 2009)

Sincerest and most heartfelt prayers and well-wishes, dear. May your son have a quick recovery and as pain-free as possible.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll say a prayer for your son Mimosa. ((Hugs))


----------



## Sugar (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry Mimi...you both will be in my thoughts. (((Hugs)))

If there is something I can do, please let me know. I'm just up the road.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your little one! I will be sure to keep him and you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MatthewB (Oct 6, 2009)

As a person who had to undergo many surgeries in his childhood, I hope your son does well; good luck, *Mimosa*.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 6, 2009)

I will call you Mimi. Be brave darling.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 6, 2009)

Dear Mimosa,

I am so sorry to hear about your son needing more brain surgery. I remember your talking about how rough it was for him to recover from his first surgery. Hopefully, this time it will be a little easier on him - and you. 

It took me a long time to figure out that God does not cause bad things in children like a cancer that reoccurs. But he can guide the surgeon to remove it. God can give your son peace and strength to face the ordeal of surgery and recovery. And God can give you and your family solace in knowing that your son is in the hands of the ultimate protector of children. He can help give you peace if share your burden of fear and anxiety with your God.

Will you have some of your family with you at the hospital? How about your son's father or his father's family? With a burden this big, the more folks you can share it with, the easier it will be on both of you. 

Also, is there something we can do to help? You can PM me or anyone else on the boards you feel like talking to.

Moore2me
M2M


----------



## Cors (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear this, Mimi. Keeping you and your son in my thoughts.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 6, 2009)

I just spoke with Mimi. She is of course very scared and very upset. It was hard for me to hear that in her voice. Sending you many prayers from across the world my dear Mimi, and sweet Seth.

Mi Shebeirach

May the one who blessed our ancestors,
Avraham, Yitzhak, V' Yaakov,
Sara, Rivka, Rachel, V'Leah

bless and heal the one who is ill
Seth son of Mimi

May the holy blessed one overflow with compassion upon him,
to restore him,
to heal him,
to strengthen him,
to enliven him.

The one who will send him speedily,
a complete healing,
healing of the soul,
and healing of the body,

among all the ill among the people of Israel,
and all humankind,
soon,
speedily,
without delay.

B' H Amein


----------



## sunnie1653 (Oct 6, 2009)

Mimi so many thoughts and prayers are going to you and your son.. As a parent now I can finally understand your fears.. but you are so strong, and you can be so strong for both of you. 

I hope to read a good update soon.

*big hugs*

Shoshie, that is a beautiful prayer.


----------



## jamie (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry that you and your family are having to go through this. Sending lots of healing thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry, mimi. You and your son are in my thoughts.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 6, 2009)

*May God bless all who wrote kind words on this thread. I truly appreciate each and everyone of you. I couldn't help but cry when I saw your messages. I am trying to cope. I am trying to get some strength for this fight. It's not easy. I don't know how to be strong. But somehow God's love is here. Even when he knows I am not even close to being prefect. And I have the love of my friends and family. 

Someone asked if his father is involved. The answer is YES. He is a wonderful father. It's been a tougher year for Wes. He just lost his father to lung cancer this year in July. Now his son has to go back for brain tumor surgery. I am actually very worried about him as well.

My son is going into surgery October 14 at 9:40 am Mountain time. In Colorado Springs. Thank you all for your love and support. XOXOX *


----------



## Happy FA (Oct 6, 2009)

My prayers and support are with you. As a parent of two children I empathize with your situation and give my best wishes, hopes and prayers for your son's rapid and full recovery.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 6, 2009)

mimosa said:


> *May God bless all who wrote kind words on this thread. I truly appreciate each and everyone of you. I couldn't help but cry when I saw your messages. I am trying to cope. I am trying to get some strength for this fight. It's not easy. I don't know how to be strong. But somehow God's love is here. Even when he knows I am not even close to being prefect. And I have the love of my friends and family.
> 
> Someone asked if his father is involved. The answer is YES. He is a wonderful father. It's been a tougher year for Wes. He just lost his father to lung cancer this year in July. Now his son has to go back for brain tumor surgery. I am actually very worried about him as well.
> 
> My son is going into surgery October 14 at 9:40 am Mountain time. In Colorado Springs. Thank you all for your love and support. XOXOX *



Wish I could give you a big hug or do something funny to make ya laugh.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 6, 2009)

sending all of my positive thoughts your way hon


----------



## Shosh (Oct 6, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> Wish I could give you a big hug or do something funny to make ya laugh.



I called Mimi again this morning and we talked about everything, but we were also able to have a few laughs. I felt that was important to help take her mind off everything, if only for a little while.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 6, 2009)

Never let the bad news get you down, Mimosa. Never forget that you have many Dims friends thinking of you as well as your family/friends in the "real world".

Keep fighting, dear, and I'll keep you and your boy in my thoughts.

All the best

Dennis


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 6, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and your son.


----------



## Theresa48 (Oct 6, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your son.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 10, 2009)

*At this very moment, I have a lot of things racing through my mind. I am really trying to take it one day at a time. But my mind sometimes gets filled with doubt and fear of what could happen. He is my one and only son. I think I need him more than he needs me. He is the only man that has ever loved me unconditionally. He is the most precious person in my life.


I am so scared and heart broken. I am trying to cope. Please also pray for me and for his father. We are having a hard time. I've been kissing him almost every second. I hold him tighter in my arms. I look into his little hazel eyes and his sweet smile. I am comforted by him. He is my angel baby. 

I love my Seth with all of my heart. :wubu: *


----------



## Shosh (Oct 10, 2009)

mimosa said:


> *At this very moment, I have a lot of things racing through my mind. I am really trying to take it one day at a time. But my mind sometimes gets filled with doubt and fear of what could happen. He is my one and only son. I think I need him more than he needs me. He is the only man that has ever loved me unconditionally. He is the most precious person in my life.
> 
> 
> I am so scared and heart broken. I am trying to cope. Please also pray for me and for his father. We are having a hard time. I've been kissing him almost every second. I hold him tighter in my arms. I look into his little hazel eyes and his sweet smile. I am comforted by him. He is my angel baby.
> ...



I will call you Mims.
xoxo


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 10, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you,your son and his father.*Big Hugs*


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 10, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about this.  I'll be praying for you and your son. 
(((((((( Mimi ))))))))


----------



## bexy (Oct 10, 2009)

I have only just read this Mimi. So sorry you and beautiful Seth are going through this, I will be thinking of you both. xxxxx


----------



## Linda (Oct 10, 2009)

Your in my prayers. I am so sorry.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 10, 2009)

Mimi,

Is there are way that you, or someone else can let us know how Seth and yourself are doing during this ordeal? 

Perhaps Soshie or Lucky could do this. I would be glad to if you PM me where I can contact you while you guys are in Colorado Springs. 

Good bless you and Seth.

Deborah
M2M


----------



## moore2me (Oct 11, 2009)

Mimi,

Is there are way that you, or someone else can let us know how Seth and yourself are doing during this ordeal? 

Perhaps Soshie or Lucky could do this. I would be glad to if you PM me where I can contact you while you guys are in Colorado Springs. 

Good bless you and Seth.

Deborah
M2M


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 11, 2009)

My prayers and positive thoughts for you, your son and your whole family Mimi. You will get through this....and so will your son.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 11, 2009)

Sorry folks.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 11, 2009)

First, I apologize to MiMi for making shambles in her thread about her son's surgery. I know this is a very serious matter, and I would never deliberately do anything to make light of a life & death situation - especially of a child. 

But to explain my last couple of bizzare posts, just thought I'd let you guys know - 

- No, I haven't been taking my medicine with Jack Daniels again, or
- Taking extra doses of the dog's pain meds.

What happened this weekend is, we got a new HP computer that runs Windows Vista and we got a new WiFi Verizon 2200 router than is supposed to wirelessly handle up to five computers in our household. 

Well, between the new computer software and trying to get hubby's and my system to work with the WiFi 2200, I have just about blown every fuse in my feeble brain. I think the machines are winning this week. Sorry folks.


----------



## Fairlight88 (Oct 11, 2009)

You and your son will be in my thoughts.


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 11, 2009)

Mimi, hugs and know many of us are praying for you, you know, honestly, the kids whiz thru these things so well, it just tortures the adults around though, to no end....

hugs and you and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 13, 2009)

*Hello everyone. 

I had a mini melt down last night. But a close friend of mine helped me calm down. He gave me a lot of hope. He is someone I am hoping for a future with. :wubu:
I am going to be driving into Colorado Springs today. My son is going to be admitted into Memorial Hospital on Wedneday morning for his surgery. According to the doctor, it's suppose to be an hour to two hour surgery. I've been hearing a lot of great things about my son's doctor from his father. He did some research online. He came up with a lot of interesting facts about him. I have hope. But there is still a lot of fear in me. I don't know how to be strong sometimes. I have moments when I am strong. There are moments when I struggle. 

I really need God's love and mercy. I need to know he still loves me. I need a miracle. I need to know His saving grace is still alive in my life. Even for a sinner like me. 
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw1HQn2mmN8*


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 13, 2009)

Mimosa, my thoughts and prayers are with you.....stay strong. I am sure that you will all come through this. (((hugs)))


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 13, 2009)

Mimi, I'm still keeping y'all both in my thoughts and prayers. Thank you for the update. I hope everything goes good for Seth, Wednesday, surgery-wise and that he can overcome and heal. I hope that you can keep your nerves in tact also. Try to stay strong and have faith.  

Much love to you both.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 13, 2009)

You ARE a strong woman Mimi. You are a loving mother, too. Your son knows this and it gives him strength to pull through. 

You still have my prayers.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 14, 2009)

Continued prayers and best wishes.

I'm not a mother so I can't begin to fully understand what you are feeling right now. Still, the emotions are jumping out from your words as you type in a way that makes me want to reach out to you and let you know that there's one more fighting in your corner.

Thanks for checking in and updating us about how you are doing today.

Hugs.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 14, 2009)

My son had his surgery at 9:40 am MT. He is in the ICU resting now. The tumor was larger than they thought. They said it was like a "carpet" of tumor in his brain. He is okay right now. This is the beginning of the journey for him. I pray for his complete healing and recovery. 

I went to the hospital with Seth's dad, my parents and Seth. When I got out of the car, I bumped my big toe. But I didn't notice that I was bleeding out of my shoe until the nurse told me. 
My son was given a med to calm him down. After that, I lost it. I tried to go to the bathroom and call my friend Rod. I thought I could keep myself together. But I couldn't. I started shaking and crying. My dad came looking for me. He held me and took me back to his home. I had to go to bed. My mom and Seth's dad stayed in the hospital. I thought I was going to have a nervous break down. But I prayed and kept the faith. Through my weakness, God , my family and my friends are my power to keep going. I love you all. Please continue to pray for us.


----------



## Risible (Oct 14, 2009)

Mimi, you and Seth will be in my thoughts and prayers ... I pray that all will be well for him. I pray that you will be feeling better very soon.

Thank you for taking the time to give us an update. Please take good care of yourself and your son.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 14, 2009)

Mimi, sending love and light to you and your sweet Seth. May all be well with his recovery. 

Hang in there.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm glad that he's doing okay. I have been thinking about you all morning. I hope his recovery is as smooth as possible.
I know it's hard to have a sick kid. I'm glad you have a good support system.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 14, 2009)

Mimi I can't imagine what you are going through and I don't really know what to say, but please know that I (and all of us) are thinking of and praying for you and Seth. Big hugs!!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2009)

Mimi, thanks for the update. I've been thinking about you and praying. *ack* sorry you injured your toe. :doh: I'm keeping all of you in my thoughts still. Wishing you well through this tremendously stressful time.  I hope Seth recovers nicely. 

Hugs, my dear friend.


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 14, 2009)

Mimi, it sounds as if the battle has been won for the most part, thanks to a strong, loving mother and family, a good doctor and God. 

Love and prayers be with you sweetheart. May your son's recovery be a quick one.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Mimosa. Been thinking of you. 

_Be not afraid, only believe. _
- Mark 5:36


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm so glad your son came through the surgery ok. I'll pray for his continued recovery. I can't even imagine what you are going through right now. I'm glad you have people around you to help you through it all. I'm sending all my prayers and healing vibes to your sweet little boy Seth and your family. Please take care of yourself Mimi.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 14, 2009)

I hope he got a big stuffed animal to cuddle.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 14, 2009)

*Thank you very much everyone. :wubu:

I went to see my son. He looks great for a little boy that just had surgery. He ate pizza and ice cream. He told his grandma he wanted to go home. He is doing very well, he might get his wish. 

I on the other hand, I got one more big panic attack outside the hospital. A nurse had to come with a wheel chair and roll me into ER. After a five hour wait, I got some meds from the doc. I took it and started to feel a little better. My mom made me a sandwich and chicken noodle soup. So everyone that's the end of one of the most stressful days of my life. 

I will pray that God will shine his love and blessings upon all of you. Thank you so much for your love, encouragement and support. I am so blessed to be here on Dimensions. :kiss2:*


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 15, 2009)

mimosa said:


> *Thank you very much everyone. :wubu:
> 
> I went to see my son. He looks great for a little boy that just had surgery. He ate pizza and ice cream. He told his grandma he wanted to go home. He is doing very well, he might get his wish.
> 
> ...



Sounds like it's ending peacefully and your strength is entirely to thank for that success!! Panic attacks are natures way of telling you $hit ain't right... I think in a situation like this; it's a perfectly reasonable response.

Sending best wishes for his continued quick healing. Love his pizza choice as it's my fave food ever!! Thanks for updating.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that your son is hanging in there! Take care of yourself also Mimi, again my good thoughts and prayers are with the both of you.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 15, 2009)

mimosa said:


> *Thank you very much everyone. :wubu:
> 
> I went to see my son. He looks great for a little boy that just had surgery. He ate pizza and ice cream. He told his grandma he wanted to go home. He is doing very well, he might get his wish.
> 
> ...


*Big Hugs* So glad to here that everything went good and that he is wanting to go home already.  What a little trooper he is! 

Will still keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm so happy to hear he's come from surgery alright! What a strong boy your son must be!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 15, 2009)

B'H Seth came through the surgery. Oh Mimi I wish I was there right now to give you a big hug. My stomach has been churning over this.
I will call you as soon as you are home ( Your place)

Can I just take a moment to praise the work of the surgeons and medical team who performed Seth's surgery. We owe professionals such as yourself much. Your expertise and dedication to your profession is a blessing to those of us who place our lives in your hands. Thank you so much!

xoxo


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 15, 2009)

Mimosa, that is the very best news! I am so glad to hear that it went well for little Seth


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 15, 2009)

So glad things are going well, Mimi.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 15, 2009)

mimosa said:


> *Thank you very much everyone. :wubu:
> 
> I went to see my son. He looks great for a little boy that just had surgery. He ate pizza and ice cream. He told his grandma he wanted to go home. He is doing very well, he might get his wish.
> 
> ...



God bless you all,Mimosa.I'm so glad that everything went well!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 16, 2009)

*I was in my mom's bed this morning talking on the phone with my best friend, Bart. Suddenly someone just busted through the door without knocking. There is only one person that does that to me......my son. He said Hi Mama! He gave me a big hug. He is home from the hospital so soon! ( We are actually at my mom and dad's place in Colorado Springs at the moment) I can not believe it.:smitten:As I write this...he is resting and watching Scooby doo. This is one of the best days of my life. :wubu:I love you all. Thanks for praying for us. We totally feel your prayers and get well wishes. Please continue praying for us. Something good is happening! XOXOX*


----------



## Tania (Oct 16, 2009)

GREAT NEWS. This makes me happy!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 16, 2009)

That is fantastic news!!!! YAY!!! I hope he continues to recovery well!!


----------



## Tina (Oct 16, 2009)

Mims, I just saw this. I'm so very sorry you've all had to go through this. I know you've already been through a lot with your dear son and you have been very strong. I hope that he comes through this with flying colors, and that you are able to have some serenity. I wish both of you many blessings and am so glad that your son was able to come home so soon!


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 16, 2009)

That's so awesome! I'm glad he's home (ish) with you now


----------



## Tad (Oct 16, 2009)

Great news--and it is clear that he is a fighter, and a winner!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 17, 2009)

I am feeling very sad today. I do NOT want to set into a depression. I made some mistakes when my son was in the hospital. My son's father is upset with me about not being able to handle myself better. I didn't see Seth one day. He said I was a bad mother to my parents. I am totally heart broken. I 've been suffering with panic attacks for a year now. Seth's surgery only set them off worse. I want to go to counseling. I want to feel normal so I can do everyday things better. I want to be a better mother for my son. I love him with all of my heart. Please do not stop praying for me and my son.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 17, 2009)

mimosa said:


> I am feeling very sad today. I do NOT want to set into a depression. I made some mistakes when my son was in the hospital. My son's father is upset with me about not being able to handle myself better. I didn't see Seth one day. He said I was a bad mother to my parents. I am totally heart broken. I 've been suffering with panic attacks for a year now. Seth's surgery only set them off worse. I want to go to counseling. I want to feel normal so I can do everyday things better. I want to be a better mother for my son. I love him with all of my heart. Please do not stop praying for me and my son.




Dear Mimi.

Altho your ex may be an excellent father to Seth, he sounds like a jerk of a husband to you. Here's what I base my statements on. First, he has picked a horrible time and place to crawl up your butt about what he thinks are your shortcomings. You are doing everything you can to keep your end of a lopsided family together (probably due to daddy dearest) and now he wants to add more burden to your load! What a jerk!

He said you are not being a good mother to your mom and dad. Hello? You are NOT your mom and dad's mother. Your main responsibility under God, the Laws of Man and Nature are to your son. Your mother and father, altho wonderful people, are third in your responsibilities. First is Seth, second is you, then your parents. You are second because you can't take care of Seth if you are not whole and healthy.

From reading your posts (and thereby looking thru a small window into your mind) I see you are a good mother. Your son would not be the wonderful child he is without you to guide and raise him. As to the panic attacks, tell your ex to go piss up a rope. Many of us, including myself, have panic attacks. I have them in crowds. I have had bad ones even in small crowds such as airplanes. My husband has them around heights - it could be a roof or a skyscraper. My mother has them around mice. With different folks, the triggers change and the level of the panic differs. I bet there are some things that would trigger a good old fashioned panic attack in his ass too.

Sorry about my language, but this guy is really pushing some buttons. I know you have to be nice to him in front of Seth for the welfare of your boy. That is one of the hard things to deal with in divorce - the ex. It reminds me of my divorce.


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 17, 2009)

moore2me said:


> He said you are not being a good mother to your mom and dad. Hello? You are NOT your mom and dad's mother.


 My reading of that sentence in the original post was, "He said I *"*was a bad mother*,"* to my parents." [Bolded punctuation added for clarity.]
It probably should have been written as, "He told my parents I was a bad mother." 
This seems more consistent with the rest of the paragraph, and describes an appalling remark rather than a "WTF?" moment. 

-Rusty


----------



## moore2me (Oct 17, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Dear Mimi.
> 
> Altho your ex may . . . . . . . . . (snipped) . . What a jerk!
> 
> ...



....................


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 17, 2009)

I am so sorry your ex is being such a butt. That was a completely insensitive and uncalled for remark of him. He's being a bad person to bring this upon you in such a hard time for you. I'm sorry that you're stuck with him.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 17, 2009)

Mimi, you are a good mother. Never stop believing that. Your ex is an adult and he should learn how to handle himself better and be respectful of you as well as himself. That really doesn't show much of any good or sensible character for him to tell your parents whatever details that represent you being a bad Mother. Clearly, you are a very loving and caring parent. And I've known this for quite some time now. Is your ex judging you so harshly because of the panic attack episodes? He really needs to take into consideration how his life would be if had those panic attack experiences.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 18, 2009)

mimosa said:


> I am feeling very sad today. I do NOT want to set into a depression. I made some mistakes when my son was in the hospital. My son's father is upset with me about not being able to handle myself better. I didn't see Seth one day. He said I was a bad mother to my parents. I am totally heart broken. I 've been suffering with panic attacks for a year now. Seth's surgery only set them off worse. I want to go to counseling. I want to feel normal so I can do everyday things better. I want to be a better mother for my son. I love him with all of my heart. Please do not stop praying for me and my son.



Honey, your ex is being a total douche bag. Missing one day at the hospital doesn't make you a bad mother. Sometimes the best thing you can do for your child is to take care of yourself. 

Having panic attacks is nothing to be ashamed of and your ex definitely shouldn't be criticizing you for having them. You are going through an extremely difficult thing and dealing with it the best you can. 

Next time he makes such a callous remark you or your parents should tell him what a jerk he is being...


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 18, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Originally Posted by moore2me
> Dear Mimi.
> 
> Altho your ex may . . . . . . . . . (snipped) . . What a jerk!
> ...



Moore 2 is right.



luscious_lulu said:


> Honey, your ex is being a total douche bag. Missing one day at the hospital doesn't make you a bad mother. Sometimes the best thing you can do for your child is to take care of yourself.
> 
> Having panic attacks is nothing to be ashamed of and your ex definitely shouldn't be criticizing you for having them. You are going through an extremely difficult thing and dealing with it the best you can.
> 
> Next time he makes such a callous remark you or your parents should tell him what a jerk he is being...



As is Lulu.

-Rusty


----------



## mimosa (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

I am finally home from Colorado Springs. It's been a journey filled with heart break, saddess, faith, panic, anger, love, pain, joy, peace and healing. I actually went through all of these emotions. This all took place in a matter of three weeks. There were people along the way that were there for me. First of all, God was there. Maybe I didn't deserve his mercy. But he gave it to me fully. I will be forever grateful to him. 

My Mom and Dad!!!!!!!!!!!!! They were my angels from God himself. They deserve a medal for what they did for me. 

Seth's dad, Wes. He was a lot stronger than I was. He was able to be with Seth every step of the way. He is an amazing father. 

Bart, my best friend from Beligum. His love was there carrying me through the storm. He is amazing. He was there for me in my key moments. When my son came home. Also when I heard good news from the doctor and I got on my knees, cried and thanked God. 

Rod, my other best bud. He talked to me when I was in the ER with panic attacks. He soothe me enough to make me fall asleep. He made me laugh and annoyed me as well. I couldn't ask for a better friend than him. We will always be family. 

Susannah for her beautiful prayers. 

Jeff for having my back online. 

Sandro for his kind words on yahoo. 

My sister Rose, for her encouragement. 

To all my online friends here on Dimensions for your love, support and prayers. I adore you all. God bless you.


Last but not least, Thank you to my son, Seth.... 


You are truly Mama's brave knight. You came through this with a smile and warmth. You comforted me ! You are my angel baby. I am so proud of you.


Seth went to the doctor today. He is doing very well. There are no sign of tumors in his brain. They do want to keep an eye on him. The doctor wants to give Seth an MRI every six months. He says you never can be too careful. This is just apart of our journey. Hopefully the on the road to healing and happiness.


----------



## Risible (Oct 27, 2009)

That is a beautiful post, Mimi. Especially the part where you praise your son; it's very touching. 

What a blessing to hear the tumor is gone; that is wonderful news indeed.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2009)

Glad things are better. Good news, indeed!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm so happy Seth is doing well! I hope the good news continues.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 28, 2009)

So glad to read that his tumor is gone, Mimi!!


----------



## toni (Oct 28, 2009)

What a relief! I am so happy to hear he is healing and there are no tumors. That is wonderful news.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm getting in on this a little late, but just wanted to let you know that I'll add you and Seth to my prayers. I'll pray for his continued strength and wellness.

Hugs to you Mimi.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 29, 2009)

mimosa said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am finally home from Colorado Springs. It's been a journey filled with heart break, saddess, faith, panic, anger, love, pain, joy, peace and healing. I actually went through all of these emotions. This all took place in a matter of three weeks. There were people along the way that were there for me. First of all, God was there. Maybe I didn't deserve his mercy. But he gave it to me fully. I will be forever grateful to him.
> 
> ...









Glad to hear that he's doing better. Still keepin you guys in my prayers!


----------



## moore2me (Oct 29, 2009)

Mimi,

We couldn't ask for more than reading your post after returning from Colorado Springs. Kiss Seth again for me. You are a marvelous mother - remember that too.

M2M


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm glad things worked out so well...


----------



## ssbbw_lovers (Oct 29, 2009)

mimosa said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am finally home from Colorado Springs. It's been a journey filled with heart break, saddess, faith, panic, anger, love, pain, joy, peace and healing. I actually went through all of these emotions. This all took place in a matter of three weeks. There were people along the way that were there for me. First of all, God was there. Maybe I didn't deserve his mercy. But he gave it to me fully. I will be forever grateful to him.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mimi to have mentioned me in your friends persons here 
I have told what I felt, and your son and you deserve to live a wonderful life without illnesses and problems


----------



## Leesa (Oct 29, 2009)

I am glad our prayers have been answered. :bow: Be strong, Seth! :happy:


----------



## bexy (Oct 30, 2009)

So glad to hear the good news Mimi!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks again everyone. Things are getting better. My son went back to school today!  I am so happy. He had a great day too. His teachers and classmates had missed him very much. 

I love you all! God bless you. :kiss2:


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 3, 2009)

mimosa said:


> Thanks again everyone. Things are getting better. My son went back to school today!  I am so happy. He had a great day too. His teachers and classmates had missed him very much.
> 
> I love you all! God bless you. :kiss2:




awwwww!!! Very nice to hear.


----------

